

Libv8 + libfastcgi = server-side Javascript - soundsop
http://tokuhirom.vox.com/library/post/libv8-libfastcgi-server-side-javascript.html

======
Pinhole
w00t serverside javascript again. I remember using this one one of my earlier
web projects using Broadvision 4.1 10 years ago. Here is a press release for
that application server for those history of technology buffs -
[http://www.e-consultancy.com/news-blog/19472/broadvision-
shi...](http://www.e-consultancy.com/news-blog/19472/broadvision-ships-latest-
technology-for-extended-relationship-management-over-the-web.html)

------
mrkurt
Aptana Jaxer (<http://www.aptana.com/jaxer>) is another serverside Javascript
thing. What's cool about it, though, is that it runs under Gecko, so you can
do all sorts of DOM manipulation craziness server-side. It's fantastic when
you're dealing with user created HTML.

------
lhorie
I've been doing that with Rhino and Jetty for a while (and so have the folks
from Spring, Helma, et al.)

I still want to try v8 though, and webkit is definitely a more mature engine
for html than tagsoup and cobra.

~~~
misuba
Not to mention the recent AppJet stack release! ...which I guess is Rhino and
Jetty. Still cool, though.

I've even been messing about with some of this fellow's stuff, including a
very pretty mini-web framework: <http://peter.michaux.ca/>

He's working on the problem that is really holding server-side JS back: no
libraries.

------
hendler
Server side javascript isn't completely new idea, but I really like the
option. I'm happy in PHP, Python, but it simplifies architecture if you can
create a library that blurs the line between client and cloud.

------
trezor
Since someone is going to say this sooner or later...

As much as I'd like to write a more robust language than Javascript, I'd
probably prefer this over PHP.

